# looking for preppers in the Santa Fe, NM area



## rojoblancoazul (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, I specifically wanted to ask amym505 if he/she was in the Santa Fe, NM area and knew of any other preppers that would like to get together and share ideas. I'll be looking for your reply. Thanks!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am about 60 miles south of Santa Fe. I am sad to say, I do not know of any other preppers in this area. I found a group online in the Rio Rancho area, they are called Southwest Preppers. That is too far for meet ups for me to go. 
I live in the East Mountains and work in Albuquerque. Since I work the swing shift, I can't make meetings at people's usual meeting times.
I am happy to see someone from New Mexico here. Great to have you here.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

This brings up a good question for a place of "wanted groups" or "wanted to form groups" in the areas. I know there are a lot of people that are concerned about opsec and want to be anonymous for the time being. Currently there is a huge demand right now for the curiousity of "prepping" and the world is watching shows of how society is labeling them (unfortunately), but to all their same. 

I'm going to move this thread to the New Mexico area under here in a bit or even create a new "groups" for questions like these.

Welcome to the forum rojoblancoazl! We are glad your here.


----------



## rojoblancoazul (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for responding amym505 and survival! Perhaps more people will respond so a group of like minded individuals can brainstorm together face to face! Power in numbers!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

rojoblancoazul said:


> Thanks for responding amym505 and survival! Perhaps more people will respond so a group of like minded individuals can brainstorm together face to face! Power in numbers!


If you will go to the New Mexico section and sign up there, we can still let each other know about deals we find and news and so forth. Go to introduce yourself and there is a window that comes up above it that lets you sign in under your state. I lived in Santa Fe for a few years, so I know something about it. We had to get out of there. It was too expensive.
I found a man on Craig's list, in Albuquerque that has 275 gallon containers that can be used for water storage, diesel, or bio diesel. He only wanted $100 for them, but would sell them for $80 if they 3 or more were bought. Would you be interested?


----------



## saahnairb (May 19, 2012)

I'd like to find out more on those 250 gal water containers for $80 if you buy 3 or more.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I checked again on Craigs List, but the listing is not there. I guess they were sold. I really wanted at least one. They were nice. I will keep searching and if I find more I will post it.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just found this link. The barrels are in Texas, but they can be delivered. They are listed for $70. I don't know how much freight would be. 
http://www.containerexchanger.com/p...es:Used_food_grade_275_gallon_totes/sale/2248


----------



## saahnairb (May 19, 2012)

Went to the link, but said currently unavailable. I'll check again. Are you into the prepping scenario? I've been gaining interest lately and wish there was a group in the Santa Fe area. Any leads?


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

The only established group I have heard of is in Rio Rancho and Las Crusas. I am in Santa Fe County, but at the farthest Southwest corner. There have been a few other people from Santa Fe on here, but I don't see them here anymore. Are you in Santa Fe or a surrounding town?


----------



## El Chorizo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like we need to get some regional forums going.


----------



## saahnairb (May 19, 2012)

I'm in the city of Santa Fe, south end of town.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

When we lived in Santa Fe, we lived near Santa Fe High School. It is so expensive there, we moved to the country.


----------

